# Quad City Plowers



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Where are all of oyu plowers in the Iowa/Illinois Quad Cities? Let's try and meet before the season starts. It would be nice to meet, brainstorm and get to know each other before the snow starts flying.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

I have a few guys lined up for lunch so far. Anyone else?


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

LAst year we had around 10 guys from the Quad City area. No one else interested in meeting some other plowers?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm in Peoria, the QC aren't too far from Peoria. Shoot me a date and a place, I'll let you know if I can make it!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm in Bettendorf. I'll be more than happy to meet with you guys. Keep me posted!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi J, Are you still trying to get together? Email me and I'll give you my phone number.Thanks!


----------



## brettqca (Oct 30, 2003)

When are you guys plannin on meeting? Shoot me an email to keep me posted!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Brett,
I've been waiting for Jhenderson to reply but it doesn't look like he's going to. Maybe me and you can get together? I tried emailing you but it wouldn't work.


----------



## brettqca (Oct 30, 2003)

i tried emailin you too- no luck- my email is [email protected] - lemme know if ya wanna meet


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Sorry Guys


Been off for a couple of days. Leaf cleanups keeping me busy.
When and where would be a good time for everyone to get together? I am available anyday but Sunday or Tuesdays.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyday is good for me.


----------



## brettqca (Oct 30, 2003)

saturdays would work best for me


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

How does Saturday the 15th look for you guys?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds good.
What time and where?


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Maid-Rite in Bettendorf at the Corner of Kimberly and Middle Road about say 8:00? Or maybe Golden Corale on Elmore?


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

And who is coming?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

J Henderson,

I live about two blocks from Maid Rite. That will work great!
8:00 is fine.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Anyone else?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi J:waving: 

What are you going to be driving so I can look for ya?

I'll be driving a white chevy 1/2 ton.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

I will be in my paper route car(gotta make some money while it doesn't snow)

It is a maroon (pos)Celebrity.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

I guess noone wanted to eat breakfast me a quality plower 

I waited till 8:30 then I went ahead and ordered, ate then left. 

Lets try again another time.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry. 
I was waiting out in the parking lot looking for you. I didn't know you were inside. How about next time I'll meet you closer to your place? Does Headquarters in coal valley have breakfast?


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Yes it does. Or maybe IHOP in Moline or Davenport.


----------

